
AT&T is screwing customers by almost tripling a bogus fee - el_duderino
https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/06/27/att-screwing-customers-almost-tripling-bogus-fee/
======
andrewmcwatters
Another considerable cost of doing business is losing it over bullshit like
this instead of providing a superior service and charging what you would
expect for it.

